# Vorsicht bei 2.6.32

## Klaus Meier

Hab ihn mir gerade installiert, mit alte .config kopiert, make oldconfig,, make, make install und make modules_install wie seit ewigen Zeiten.

modules_install scheint nichts richtiges zu installieren, der Kernel ist dreimal so groß wie bisher und es geht gar nichts. Soll ja neue Targets für make geben, mal nachschauen, aber das war gerade voll der Griff ins Klo.

Edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ext4 deaktiviert war. Sieht so aus, als ob da make oldconfig in die Hose geht oder ich da was falsch kopiert habe. Vielleicht echt nur ein Fehler von mir, aber schon sehr seltsam.

Und noch mal edit: Einfach die alte .config rüberkopiert ohne make oldconfig und alles ist ok, Muss man halt selber schauen, was im Kernel neu ist. Und nach einem make menuconfig geht kein make oldconfig mehr. Also ohne make oldconfig alles OK.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hab ihn mir gerade installiert, mit make oldconfig,, make, make install und make modules_install wie seit ewigen Zeiten.
> 
> modules_install scheint nichts richtiges zu installieren, der Kernel ist dreimal so groß wie bisher und es geht gar nichts. Soll ja neue Targets für make geben, mal nachschauen, aber das war gerade voll der Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ext4 deaktiviert war. Sieht so aus, als ob da make oldconfig in die Hose geht oder ich da was falsch kopiert habe. Vielleicht echt nur ein Fehler von mir, aber schon sehr seltsam.

 

Habe mir auch gerade einen installiert, aber dreimal so groß wie bisher ist er dabei nicht geworden 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *labor_ratte wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Hab ihn mir gerade installiert, mit make oldconfig,, make, make install und make modules_install wie seit ewigen Zeiten.
> 
> modules_install scheint nichts richtiges zu installieren, der Kernel ist dreimal so groß wie bisher und es geht gar nichts. Soll ja neue Targets für make geben, mal nachschauen, aber das war gerade voll der Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ext4 deaktiviert war. Sieht so aus, als ob da make oldconfig in die Hose geht oder ich da was falsch kopiert habe. Vielleicht echt nur ein Fehler von mir, aber schon sehr seltsam. 
> ...

 

Hast du make oldconfig gemacht? Bei mir hat das die Konfiguration getötet und dann auch einen unkomprimierten Kernel erzeugt. Ohne make oldconfig ist alles OK.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du make oldconfig gemacht?

 

Ja, vorher die alte .config in das frische Kernel-Verzeichnis kopiert, aber ich benutze dann eher

```
make && make modules_install
```

Hat seit langem keine Probleme mehr bereitet.

Benutze zur Zeit die zen-sources:

```
me@box ~ $ uname -a

Linux chefkoch 2.6.32-rc8-zen1 #4 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sun Nov 29 14:44:33 CET 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2400 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz. Also ich habe auch die .config ins neue Verzeichnis kopiert und dann ein make oldconfig, make,make install und make modules_install gemacht.

Und nachdem ich das Ganze ohne make oldconfig gemacht habe, ging es. Aber ich hab auch die gentoo-sources und nicht die zen-sources.

Verstehe das nicht mit dem "aber ich benutze dann eher". Benutze ich doch auch. Nur mit dem Befehl vorher.

----------

## Qubit

Er meinte wohl:

die bisherige .config kopiert und 'make && make modules_install' anstatt 'make oldconfig  ...'

So habe ich es übrigens auch gemacht u. konnte bisher auch keine Probleme feststellen.

Da waren die Maintainer ja richtig fix!  :Smile: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## schachti

Also bei mir scheint es keine Probleme mit make oldconfig gegeben zu haben.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch hier klappte es mit "make oldconfig" problemlos.

Einzigstes Problem ist das sich die externen "app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2"  "--with-driver=hauppauge" Module hier noch nicht bauen lassen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehr seltsam, habe eben in meinem ansonsten funktionsfähigem System ein make oldconfig gemacht und allle meine Einstellungen sind weg.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ist dir da evtl. ein Fehler beim .config kopieren unterlaufen?

das würde viele deiner beschriebenen Phänomene erklären,

mach doch am besten mit einem "make mrproper" noch mal sauber..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also Kopieren schaffe ich gerade noch, aber wie gesagt, es geht doch alles. Also, ich habe die .config vom alten Kernel rüberkopiert, make menuconfig gemacht, den Kernel übersetzt usw. Alles OK, bis ich irgendwann mal ein make menuconfig mache. Dann ist meine Konfiguration futsch. Werde mal den Kernel in einem anderen Ordner kopieren zum Testen, an dem genutzten will ich nicht zu viel rumspielen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe noch nie oldconfig gemacht, stattdessen immer:

.config kopieren - make menuconfig + neu speichern - make clean && make && make modules_install

das ging bisher immer

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> .config kopieren - make menuconfig + neu speichern - make clean && make && make modules_install

 

So verpasst du aber evtl. interessante Neuerungen.

make oldconfig aktualisiert nicht nur Symbol-Abhängigkeiten, es frägt auch gleich bei neu integrierten Optionen, ob man sie einbauen will (y | m | n).

Das wirst du mit einem make menuconfig nur finden, wenn du immer alle Optionen abgrast - und weißt ob da was neues hinzugekommen ist  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ... wie seit ewigen Zeiten. ...

 

Er ist ja auch noch unstable.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   ... wie seit ewigen Zeiten. ... 
> 
> Er ist ja auch noch unstable. 

 Und das wird er auch für alle Tage bleiben, wenn ihn keiner testet und Fehler meldet. Komisch nur, dass dieser Fehler ausschließlich bei mir auftritt.

----------

## yuhu

Frage mich gerade, warum du die alte ".config" überhaupt kopierst und dann "make oldconfig" ausführst.

Ein "make oldconfig" würde doch genügen oder nicht?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Frage mich gerade, warum du die alte ".config" überhaupt kopierst und dann "make oldconfig" ausführst.
> 
> Ein "make oldconfig" würde doch genügen oder nicht?

 Weil ich dann ja alles neu setzen muss. Wenn ich die alte .config kopiere, habe ich ja meine alten Einstellungen. Und das make oldconfig fragt nur die neuen Einstellungen ab, die es bei 2.6.31 noch nicht gab. Jedenfalls, wenn es funktioniert.

----------

## yuhu

Kling komisch, ist aber so.

Ich begnüge mich schon seit Jahren mit "make oldconfig".

Die alte Config wird dabei automatisch mitgenommen und nach den Settings der neuen Optionen gefragt.

Sonst würde der Zweig "oldconfig" ja sinnfrei sein.

----------

## firefly

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Kling komisch, ist aber so.
> 
> Ich begnüge mich schon seit Jahren mit "make oldconfig".
> 
> Die alte Config wird dabei automatisch mitgenommen und nach den Settings der neuen Optionen gefragt.
> ...

 

und woher nimmt das make script die config dann? wenn nicht die .config aus dem verzeichnis aus dem make oldconfig aufgerufen wird?

----------

## franzf

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Ich begnüge mich schon seit Jahren mit "make oldconfig".
> 
> Die alte Config wird dabei automatisch mitgenommen und nach den Settings der neuen Optionen gefragt.
> 
> Sonst würde der Zweig "oldconfig" ja sinnfrei sein.

 

Funktioniert hier definitiv nicht mit einem "make oldconfig".

Und wenn man ins README schaut weiß man auch warum:

```
- Alternate configuration commands are:

        "make config"      Plain text interface.

        "make menuconfig"  Text based color menus, radiolists & dialogs.

        "make xconfig"     X windows (Qt) based configuration tool.

        "make gconfig"     X windows (Gtk) based configuration tool.

   >>   "make oldconfig"   Default all questions based on the contents of

                           your existing ./.config file and asking about

                           new config symbols.

        "make silentoldconfig"

                           Like above, but avoids cluttering the screen

                           with questions already answered.

                           Additionally updates the dependencies.

        "make defconfig"   Create a ./.config file by using the default

                           symbol values from either arch/$ARCH/defconfig

                           or arch/$ARCH/configs/${PLATFORM}_defconfig,

                           depending on the architecture.

        "make ${PLATFORM}_defconfig"

                          Create a ./.config file by using the default

                          symbol values from

                          arch/$ARCH/configs/${PLATFORM}_defconfig.

                          Use "make help" to get a list of all available

                          platforms of your architecture.

        "make allyesconfig"

                           Create a ./.config file by setting symbol

                           values to 'y' as much as possible.

        "make allmodconfig"

                           Create a ./.config file by setting symbol

                           values to 'm' as much as possible.

        "make allnoconfig" Create a ./.config file by setting symbol

                           values to 'n' as much as possible.

        "make randconfig"  Create a ./.config file by setting symbol

                           values to random values.
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage. Bin ich der Einzige, bei dem bei 2.6.32 make oldconfig die .config zerschießt?

----------

## s.hase

Funktioniert wie bisher immer ohne Probleme.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

könnte das eventuell an den neuen Änderungen liegen? Ein Auszugaus dem GIT findet sich weiter unten.

Ich hatte allerdings auch keine Problem, und nutze ebenfalls seit dem 3.12 den 2.6.32er kernel, allerdings im 64-bit zweig und mit genkernel gemacht.

Interessanter finde ich allerdings die neuen Optionen in den u.a. scipts um sie quasi automatisiert einen schlanken kernel mit den aktuell geladenen modulen zu basteln. hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

 *Quote:*   

> Mit Hilfe des neuen Make-Target "localmodconfig" können Kernel-Tester nun relativ einfach eine zur eingesetzten verwendeten Distribution und Hardware passende Kernel-Konfiguration erstellen, bei der keine unnötigen Module kompiliert werden. Als Ausgangsbasis dient die Konfigurationsdatei des gerade laufenden Kernels; jedoch werden alle Module deaktiviert, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht geladen sind.
> 
> Daher fehlen möglicherweise Treiber für Geräte, die beim Aufruf von Make nicht angeschlossen sind – etwa USB-Hardware. Tester könnten so aber beim Erstellen eines Kernels viel Zeit sparen, wie der für diese Änderungen zuständige Kernel-Hacker Steven Rostedt in seinem Git-Pull-Request erläutert. Dort erklärt Rostedt auch die Funktionsweise und das Make-Target "localyesconfig", das eine Kernel-Konfiguration erzeugt, bei der alle zum Aufrufzeitpunkt geladenen Module fest einkompiliert werden. 
> 
> 

 

```
 /pub/scm / linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git / commitdiff 

 ? search:   re

summary | shortlog | log | commit | commitdiff | tree

raw | patch (parent: 03fa25d)

kconfig: add make localyesconfig option 

author   Steven Rostedt <srostedt@redhat.com>   

   Thu, 30 Apr 2009 02:52:23 +0000 (22:52 -0400)   

committer   Steven Rostedt <rostedt@goodmis.org>   

   Wed, 19 Aug 2009 01:55:49 +0000 (21:55 -0400)   

This adds the option localyesconfig to make. This is similar to

localmodconfig, but after it removes unnecessary modules it runs

  sed -i s/=m/=y/

on the .config file. It then runs "make silentoldconfig" to fix any

wholes that were created by the conversion of modules to core.

Signed-off-by: Steven Rostedt <rostedt@goodmis.org>

scripts/kconfig/Makefile

   patch | blob | history

diff --git a/scripts/kconfig/Makefile b/scripts/kconfig/Makefile

index e4d8394..12a4d9e 100644 (file)

--- a/scripts/kconfig/Makefile

+++ b/scripts/kconfig/Makefile

@@ -3,7 +3,7 @@

 # These targets are used from top-level makefile

 

 PHONY += oldconfig xconfig gconfig menuconfig config silentoldconfig update-po-config \

-       localmodconfig

+       localmodconfig localyesconfig

 

 ifdef KBUILD_KCONFIG

 Kconfig := $(KBUILD_KCONFIG)

@@ -38,6 +38,16 @@ localmodconfig: $(obj)/streamline_config.pl $(obj)/conf

                 mv -f .config.old.1 .config.old)

        $(Q)rm -f .tmp.config

 

+localyesconfig: $(obj)/streamline_config.pl

+       $(Q)perl $< $(Kconfig) > .tmp.config

+       $(Q)sed -i s/=m/=y/ .tmp.config

+       $(Q)cmp -s .tmp.config .config ||               \

+               (mv -f .config .config.old.1;           \

+                mv -f .tmp.config .config;             \

+                $(obj)/conf -s $(Kconfig);             \

+                mv -f .config.old.1 .config.old)

+       $(Q)rm -f .tmp.config

+

 # Create new linux.pot file

 # Adjust charset to UTF-8 in .po file to accept UTF-8 in Kconfig files

 # The symlink is used to repair a deficiency in arch/um

@@ -94,6 +104,7 @@ help:

        @echo  '  gconfig         - Update current config utilising a GTK based front-end'

        @echo  '  oldconfig       - Update current config utilising a provided .config as base'

        @echo  '  localmodconfig  - Update current config disabling modules not loaded'

+       @echo  '  localyesconfig  - Update current config converting local mods to core'

        @echo  '  silentoldconfig - Same as oldconfig, but quietly, additionally update deps'

        @echo  '  randconfig      - New config with random answer to all options'

        @echo  '  defconfig       - New config with default answer to all options'

Cache Last Updated: Thu Dec 3 08:12:02 2009 GMT

Linus' kernel tree

RSS Atom 

```

 *Quote:*   

> From: Steven Rostedt <rostedt <at> goodmis.org>
> 
> Subject: [PATCH 00/15] [GIT PULL] kconfig: localmodconfig for v2.6.32
> 
> Newsgroups: gmane.linux.kbuild.devel, gmane.linux.kernel
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt mal das erste Mal make oldconfig beim Upgrade von 2.6.30 auf 2.6.31 gemacht und beim ersten Start fehlten mir alle Webcam treiben und das Video Subsystem. Ich mußte das alles mit make menuconfig nachziehen. Wie kann sowas sein, dass das nicht mitgenommen wird?

----------

## fangorn

Habs mit dem freigegebenen Gentoo-sources noch nicht probiert. Aber vanilla-sources-2.6.32-rc7 hatte bei mir keine Probleme mit make oldconfig. 

Ich habe allerdings auch noch kein ext4 aktiviert. Für meine Multimediadatenpartitionen verwende ich von jeher XFS und mein System fühlt sich auf ext3 oder Reiserfs ganz wohl.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt mal das erste Mal make oldconfig beim Upgrade von 2.6.30 auf 2.6.31 gemacht und beim ersten Start fehlten mir alle Webcam treiben und das Video Subsystem. Ich mußte das alles mit make menuconfig nachziehen. Wie kann sowas sein, dass das nicht mitgenommen wird?

 

Nur ne Vermutung: Eventuell haben sich die Symbolnamen, welche in der .config eingetragen werden, für die webcam-treiber und das Video-Subsystem geändert.

----------

